
By 2050 solar power could end U.S. dependence on foreign oil and slash greenhouse gas emissions - rms
http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=a-solar-grand-plan&ec=su_solar
======
marvin
By 2050, aliens could have taken over the earth and humans could have been
turned into a fungus-eating quadruped. This is forty years from now, and there
is no telling which way the technological development will take.

Scientific American is stupid. Just look at the predictions these magazines
were making fifty years ago. I suppose the article's author is basing his
predictions on available evidence? Well, based on available evidence, the
authors of Scientific American make lousy predictions.

------
ca98am79
yeah but by then the Singularity will already have happened so who cares

